# SA trip - Sanbonani and Cape Town



## neash

We are planning a 10 day trip to SA in the end of may. DH who is a workaholic wants to be able to buy a local sim card and possibly a data card as well. Is that possible in SA? We will be in the Kruger national park area and Cape Town.

Thanks in advance
Neash


----------



## rhonda

We visited Kruger National Park (southern half) and the Panorama area for two weeks this past January.  We carried two AT&T-configured Apple iPads.  On arrival, we purchased SIM cards and pre-paid data plans from Vodafone/Vodacom for one unit and MTN for the other.  Between the two we had nearly constant data coverage and reasonable connection speeds (3G at best; most often Edge).

The plans ran about $21US each for the SIM + 250MB data.  Vodofone accepts American Express; MTN did not.

A third cellular data option, suggested to us by a resort manager, was Cell C.  (We saw them in the store -- but by then already had our Vodafone and MTN plans activated.  Oh, well -- too late.)

Good luck and have a lovely trip!


----------



## neash

Thank you so much for the detailed response


----------



## mck

I too am looking to make a two centre trip to South Africa in 2014. Can anyone advise the best form of travel to get from Cape Town to the Kruger National Park resorts? I realise it's not driving distance!
Thanks for any help.


----------



## rhonda

Would you consider flying from Cape Town to MQP airport (near Hazyview, about 50 min drive from KPL's Paul Kruger gate?

Links: 
http://flights.expedia.com/flights-from-cape-town-to-kruger-national-park-cpt-to-mqp/
http://www.sa-venues.com/attractionsmpl/kruger-mpumalanga-airport.htm


----------



## mck

Thanks. I think flying is the only sensible way for us to do it.
I have my week booked in Cape Town and have a request in for Kruger. As I am only looking for two specific start dates, either before or after the Cape Town week, don't know how likely I am to get something?
May try to break our flight from London in Joburg which may give a better flight option for one leg of the trip.


----------



## rhonda

Which resorts/areas are you seeking for Kruger?


----------



## mck

I am looking at Kruger Park Lodge, Sabi River Sun or Sabonani which are all in Hazyview I believe. Any others that I should consider?


----------



## rhonda

Consider adding Burchell's Bush Lodge if the chalet style units would adequately fit your group and if KNP is the primary reason for visiting the area.  KPL is more than 30 minutes drive from the Paul Kruger gate ... Burchell's is 5 minutes from the same.

Edited to add:  Burchell's Bush Lodge is physically located on the same private reserve property as the Protea Hotel Kruger Gate.  The hotel offers restaurants, bars, gift shop, spa services, (etc!) and an on-site tour booking office.  Lots of welcome services!


----------



## Suebe

Burchells is definitely closer to the Kruger Park gate that Kruger Park Lodge.  We have stayed at both - Burchells last year and Kruger Park Lodge a few years ago.  At both we had a two-bedroom unit. 

Burchells chalets are all the same size - some can be about 10 minute walk to the hotel where all the amenities arewhilst others are slightly closer.  At Kruger Park Lodge we were given an apartment in a small block of apartments - we were not impressed and, apparently, a lot of overseas visitors are allocated these apartments.  These are not like the ones you seen on the RCI website/directory!!  It was at least a half hour walk to the main hotel building (with reception, restaurants, etc) and the unit was quite small.   I will have to check for the name of these apartments.

The only plus for Kruger Park Lodge is that it is close to Hazyview and the shops, restaurants, etc.  Burchells is on the edge of the Kruger Park with views over the Sabie River and over half an hour from Hazyview.   If you are intending to self-cater, you would need to stock up at Hazyview on your way to the resort.  

Sue


----------



## rhonda

Suebe said:


> If you are intending to self-cater, you would need to stock up at Hazyview on your way to the resort.


We did stock up at Hazyview on the way in and had planned to make a mid-week run ... but later discovered that everything we needed could be purchased at the Skukuza Base Camp inside KNP.  

If a guest is planning to entering the park, either with day passes or annual pass, they might just as easily find tea, snacks, meats, veggies, dairy, cooking supplies, etc. right in the park!


----------



## rhonda

Suebe said:


> At Kruger Park Lodge we were given an apartment in a small block of apartments - we were not impressed and, apparently, a lot of overseas visitors are allocated these apartments.  These are not like the ones you seen on the RCI website/directory!!  It was at least a half hour walk to the main hotel building (with reception, restaurants, etc) and the unit was quite small.   I will have to check for the name of these apartments.
> 
> The only plus for Kruger Park Lodge is that it is close to Hazyview and the shops, restaurants, etc.


Sue,

THANK YOU for these comments.  KPL had been on my "must do!" list for about 10 years. It wasn't until _after_ our visit this past January, as we drove back to the airport from Burchell's, that we realized how much _farther_ KPL would have been.  The drive was both long and a bit sketchy with respect to neighborhoods, traffic issues (signal lights out, livestock wandering the road, vendors also on the road).  We figured we had seriously "lucked out" with Burchell's but kept wondering if we had "missed anything" but not seeing KPL.  Sounds like we were extremely lucky, indeed.  Thanks for closing that nagging loop in my brain.


----------



## mck

I will add Burchells to my RCI request. Will we find plenty to do in Kruger and the surrounding area to fill a week's stay? This will be our first trip to SA and I had considered taking the second week somewhere along the Garden Route . Might that be a better bet for first-timers than Kruger?
Thanks Rhonda and Sue


----------



## Suebe

If you want to go 'on safari'(and especially as a first-timer) I would consider going to Pilansberg Park rather than Kruger.  We have been to both.  Pilansberg is much smaller than Kruger but you can still see the same wild animals.  We have had as much luck in seeing the Big 5 in Pilansberg as in Kruger.   It is closer to Johannesberg airport (about 2 hour drive as opposed to 4-5 hour drive to Kruger), and in a malaria free area (Kruger is not).  There are a number of timeshare resorts there, the most well-known being Kwa Maritane and Bakubung, both bordering the park.  There is also Sun City timeshare in the Sun City complex which is not far from the park gates.  There are also a couple of other timeshares at two of the other gates to the park - Manyane is one, can't think of name of other one at moment.  

We flew down from Jo'berg to Cape Town last year for the first time.  It is so different down in that area - we were really impressed and plan to go back for longer.  We did not make the Garden Route but stayed near Cape Town for a week, visiting Cape of Good Hope, Simonstown, Houts Bay as well as Cape Town.  Hope to go along Garden Route next visit.

Sue


----------



## tedk

I have never been to Pilansberg but have been to the Kruger or Private Reserves on its boundary for many years. To compare the two i look at it this way, Pilansberg have had the animals planted there the Kruger area they come and go as they please. The choice is yours but i know where i would go everytime.


----------



## mck

Thanks!

I know we will need a car for the game parks but will we need a car for Cape Town if we want to see the sights or will public transport be better?


----------



## Suebe

I don't know how safe public transport would be.  We had a car as we were staying outside of Cape Town.

There are a number of companies that organise day and half day trips to the main tourist attractions.  You might want to consider those if you don't want to hire a car.  

Sue


----------



## tedk

We used the local bus service in the evening to and from the Waterfront and never had a problem. As the other person says there are lots of companies doing day trips out to Cape Point, the wine areas and other places of interest.


----------



## mck

Thanks for all your opinions.
I have added the Pilansberg resorts to my request, so will now keep hoping that something turns up for either before or after my Peninsula week. Will keep you posted.


----------



## mck

Well, a week came up at KPL for the week before our Cape Town week. Checked with RCI and as it is a 3 bed 2 bath unit it can't be in the Weavers block as they are all 2 bed 2 bath apparently! I have confirmed it anyway so will keep my fingers crossed!
We now have 2 nights between leaving KPL and our first night at the Peninsula. Any suggestions as to where to spend them? Should we spend more time in the Kruger area or head off?
Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## rhonda

How about finding a B'n'B for one or both nights in the Panorama region? Perhaps Graskop?  There is quite a bit to do and see in this region: God's Window, Bourke's Potholes, Three Rondavels, lots of waterfalls, Pilgrim's Rest, etc.


----------



## mck

Thanks, Rhonda, definitely a possibility!


----------



## Suebe

You could always think about booking at one (or more) of the camps in Kruger itself.  We did that last year and stayed at one of the central camps to allow us to see more of a different part of the Kruger.  Usually we have gone round the southern part of kruger so it made a change to see other landscapes (and it was well worth it from an animal viewing perspective) - they also do game drives from these camps, leaving in the evening and also early morning, so you have more chance of seeing nocturnal animals and when tourists are not normally allowed in the park.

The accommodation is fairly basic consisting of airconditioned bedroom and bathroom, with an outside 'kitchen' and eating area. Fridge freezer was protected by a a metal door so monkeys couldn't get into it.  Each chalet had its own barbecue.  The camps also have food shop and restaurants (some have gas stations but you need to pay with cash not cards!).  Food served at restaurants at camps has definitely gone down since our first visit - it's okay but not a great standard.

Sue


----------



## rhonda

Sue, 

Would you have to have your own bed sheets, bath towels and other linens for the KNP Camps?  They sure looked interesting .... 

Thx!
Rhonda


----------



## cgeidl

*Go from Capetown to Botswana*

In Botswana there are many fewer tourists and you will see much more game in more natural places. Unless you can book a three day ranger led hike in Kruger you will end up with 5-10 cars all watching the same game on paved roads. May as well be in San Diego Wildlife Park. Botswana has small game lodges right out with the game. Look at the map and the distance is not all that far.


----------



## Tomg

*Phobeni Gate*

From KPL you will have a shorter drive to the Phobeni Gate than to the Paul Kruger Gate.

We stayed at Sanbonani in 2011 and had no problems driving to either gate.


----------



## mck

Sue, which camps did you stay at?
After a week at KPL, are we likely to be krugered out? Never having been, I don't know what to expect. I am sure we will be driving the Panorama route while we are there but that shuld leave 4 days for the park.
I suppose the other option is to stay somewhere outside Cape Town for the 2 nights. 
At least I have plenty of time to think about it, or do the camps get booked up quickly?


----------



## Tomg

*Night safari*

One thing that books up early is the night safari from Sabi Sands.  You can do that from KPL with transportation but book early.

Kruger is a big park with low speed limits, so you will have not seen it all even after 4 days there.   The gates are only open from dawn to dusk, so the only way to spot noctural animals is by staying in the park or by taking a night safari from a private reserve on the border of the park.    

We did the Three Rondavals and Pilgrim's Rest as daytrips from Sanbonnai, no problem.   So I would look at staying inside the park for a couple of nights, either way south or way north.

Assuming you fly to Nelspruit, as you head north towards Hazyview, there are two roads.  Take the R40, the further west of the two, as it runs through a much nicer area.

Have a great time.  It is a life experience.  Nothing like the San Diego Safari Park, which I like.   I never saw a pride of lions on a fresh kill there, or had a big cat cross right in from of our car, or have a Mama elephant charge because she thought we were too close.


----------



## Tomg

*Cape Town Transport*

MCK, we also stayed at the Peninsula in 2011.  A great location.   The resort has a free shuttle that you can book for some trips, but it stays quite busy.   Taxis are reasonable.   We used the Red Hop on, Hop off bus for two days and could have used a third.   There is a bus stop for it right across the street from the resort.

We got a car for the last couple of days to take daytrips to the Winelands and to Cape of Good Hope.

If you plan to visit Robben Island, book that early.   The tours don't run in rough seas and so frequently are cancelled.


----------



## Suebe

We were staying at Kruger in March last year and booked for a night at Satara.  We also drove up to Oliphants which has spectacular views over the Oliphants River.  We booked last minute and there was plenty of availability.  Problems might be in SA school holidays.

it is amazing how time flies when you are in the park.  We often planned to go in for half a day, having been there at dawn for the gates opening and then found ourselves there for the whole day.  We always found the area of the park between Skukuza camp and Lower Sabie (basically following the Sabie River) had the best viewings of animals.

And, yes, Phabeni Gate is the best access to park from KPL.  If you are flying in to Neilspruit and picking up a hire car at airport, you could always get into the park at Malelane Gate in south of Kruger, then make your way up through the park.

At Hazyview, there are tour companies that can organise tours to various places.  Blyde Canyon and Panorama Route are well worth it -we did it in our car rather than book a tour.

You should also go to Elephant Whispers at Hazyview.  A real experience with the rescued elephants they have there.

Sue


----------



## mck

Thanks for all the suggestions. Think we will probably spend the 2 nights in the park itself and book a night safari.
Seems ages away!
Any recommendations for a good guide book, Lonely Planet maybe?


----------

